# What a mess!



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Almost always one of our kitties is up on our bed by 11:00 at night. So when I woke up at 1:00 am and none of the three were with us I groggily went downstairs and was met with the terrible _carnage_ of catnip all through the kitchen! One of them had gotten into the cupboard which had an unopened bag of catnip. It was a 1 oz bag which in fact is a large one. Finely ground catnip behaves like wood ash ie so light and so able to get in and on and under everything. It took me an hour to vacuum and wash the floors and still it is around as the cats tracked it everywhere. Incredible.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I feel for you but this also made me laugh ( sorry!). All I could think was the image of cats having an absolute BLAST and going wild and then having had their teenage rampage, all collapsing to sleep it off.
For sure the stuff will just keep popping up for a few days.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry but that made me laugh and smile as well though I know it's not fun when it happens to you from experience (had it happen with food having a bag of crackers dragged out to the front room of my apartment.


----------

